# lowes carpet



## dyeguy1212 (May 28, 2009)

For those of you with lowes boat carpet, how do you like it?

And how much did it cost? I can't seem to find it online..


Thanks!


----------



## hoytultratec (May 28, 2009)

I got a Lowe boat with Menards carpet does that count? :lol: I cant tell you if the carpet used by Lowe is good or not I Imagine its decent.


hoyt


----------



## grizzly (May 28, 2009)

i have home depot carpet, and i imagine it's probably the same as lowes sells. think it was 4 dollars linear foot, and 6' wide. so a 14' x 6' piece was under 60 bucks, and i think it was less than that, maybe. anyway i love it, it's exterior grade with a rubberized backing, my biggest fear was hooks getting stuck in it, but that has not been a problem. even treble hooks usually don't stick, and when they do they pull out easily. i'd recommend it


----------



## russ010 (May 28, 2009)

I used Lowe's carpet in my old boat. It's 50cents per sq foot. I just looked at it in their store last night. It is a 12 foot roll, and you pay by linear foot - but I think it was 5.88 per foot (1' x 12')

It has held up in the boat I just sold very well. I put it in in August of 2008, and it still looked brand new. And I used that boat A LOT!

I didn't use glue or anything, I stapled it straight to the wood decking that I put in.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (May 28, 2009)

thanks for the replies guys


and grizzly, I didnt even know HD had marine carpet... ive never seen it anywhere.


----------



## russ010 (May 28, 2009)

You won't actually find the "marine" carpet in either of the stores -- it's just indoor/outdoor carpet that has a little bit of rubber backing.

They can order you marine grade carpet, but it's not cheap.

If you want to see some pretty good carpet for pretty good prices, check this out - https://www.capricarpet.com/c-239-boat-carpet.aspx. And don't be afraid to call them, they usually slash their prices if you can give them estimates from other stores.

This place is about an hour north of me, so I'm going to go and pick mine up when I'm ready to actually "mod" my boat for the final go round


----------



## nozzleman (May 28, 2009)

I used the lowes indoor outdoor carpet with the rubber backing and it seems to be doing ok. With what I bought you have to be careful with the hooks snagging but it's not that bad. I found a 12'x12' remnent for I think $40.


----------



## grizzly (May 28, 2009)

they don't call it marine carpet, it's called exterior carpet. made for porches and decks. it has a 3 year warranty on wear but that warranty is void if it's not used on a permanent structure. so i was told. like i said though it has worked great for me, i used contact cement all over and staples underneath, and worked out well.


----------



## Waterwings (May 28, 2009)

No problems here with the Lowes carpet mentioned above. I installed directly to the aluminum deck and sides of my rig using the Henry 663 indoor/outdoor glue. Let the glue cure for the recommended time as stated on the container, and if applying it indoors (garage) I suggest having some ventilation when applying it. The fumes aren't extremely bad, but do have thte typical glue fumes/odor.


----------



## russ010 (May 29, 2009)

I just went to a different Lowes tonight, and they have actual Marine carpet in stock on the rollers... it was 4.68 per linear foot, and the roll was 6' wide. Lowe's gives military discounts so I was about to pick up 9' (just enough to do my floor of the boat) for around $40. The rubber is thicker than indoor/outdoor carpet, and the carpet was acutally plush feeling - and it felt good when I laid down on it.


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I just went to a different Lowes tonight, and they have actual Marine carpet in stock on the rollers... it was 4.68 per linear foot, and the roll was 6' wide. Lowe's gives military discounts so I was about to pick up 9' (just enough to do my floor of the boat) for around $40. The rubber is thicker than indoor/outdoor carpet, and the carpet was acutally plush feeling - and it felt good when I laid down on it.




Sounds similar to the stuff I got at Lowe's. It was also 6' wide on the rollers in the back. As I recall, I bought a 20' length and it cost me right under $50 I think (been awhile). They also had the 12' wide stuff on the rollers, but it worked-out better for me buying the 6'w x 20'L section. It covered my 16' rig and the above-deck storage box. I think I have about a 2' long section and some scraps left over.


----------

